# How much exercise can a toy poodle tolerate?



## annadee

Upon my search for a reputable poodle breeder, I've found a toy poodle breeder nearby that I like. I don't want to buy from a breeder from another province or country because I'd feel more comfortable meeting the breeder and talking with them face to face. 

I was initially looking for a mini poodle but since I found this reputable toy poodle breeder, I'm considering maybe going for a toy instead. Health is much more important to me then size, but at the same time I see that toys can be tiny and maybe therefore fragile.

So I'm wondering from toy poodle owner's experience (I've never owned a toy breed before)... how fragile exactly are they? What precautions would I have to take before bringing home a toy poodle? Would I have to constantly be on watch? 
Also, more importantly (for me) I would like a dog I can exercise with. I am by no means a long distance runner, or a runner of any kind for that matter, but I do like going on 2-3 mile walks everday, as well as occasional hikes, camping, etc. As a grown dog, would a toy poodle be able to take this or would it be too much?


----------



## fjm

I think fragility etc may be very dependent on size - there is a huge difference between a tiny 4 - 5 pound toy, and a top end of the height range 10 - 11 inch toy. Poppy is just under 11 inches, weighs around 9 pounds, and would very happily walk for 3 or 4 miles every day - twice a day would be even better! The great thing about small dogs is that while they are growing, you can carry them part of the way wthout too much effort, so your hiking could begin as soon as she is vaccinated.

Sensible precautions would include careful socialising - it is easy for tiny pups to feel overwhelmed or to be bullied, which I suspect is what often leads to their reputation for snappiness. If your lab is inclined to be bouncy or play rough, a toy puppy might not be able to cope - one large paw in the wrong place can be dangerous. You would need to supervise all play and other interactions for some time, until you know he is careful about self handicapping - but the same would go for a miniature pup. But I find most of my attention when out walking is to ensure my neighbour's Border Terrier does not vanish off after rabbits, or start snarking at other dogs we meet - my two toys are very sensible and much less trouble!


----------



## annadee

fjm said:


> I think fragility etc may be very dependent on size - there is a huge difference between a tiny 4 - 5 pound toy, and a top end of the height range 10 - 11 inch toy. Poppy is just under 11 inches, weighs around 9 pounds, and would very happily walk for 3 or 4 miles every day - twice a day would be even better! The great thing about small dogs is that while they are growing, you can carry them part of the way wthout too much effort, so your hiking could begin as soon as she is vaccinated.
> 
> Sensible precautions would include careful socialising - it is easy for tiny pups to feel overwhelmed or to be bullied, which I suspect is what often leads to their reputation for snappiness. If your lab is inclined to be bouncy or play rough, a toy puppy might not be able to cope - one large paw in the wrong place can be dangerous. You would need to supervise all play and other interactions for some time, until you know he is careful about self handicapping - but the same would go for a miniature pup. But I find most of my attention when out walking is to ensure my neighbour's Border Terrier does not vanish off after rabbits, or start snarking at other dogs we meet - my two toys are very sensible and much less trouble!


Thank you for your answer. I am really excited to get a toy or mini, just so worried about how small they are! I think my lab as a puppy was larger then the maximum size a toy gets, LOL, so toys must be teeny tiny as pups! I guess the most important thing is to not let them play with bouncy larger dogs and not let them jump off couches or other high places.

My lab is nearing 10 so he's not that energetic at all. He used to be able to walk for miles, but now after only 2 he'll sleep like a log for a good 5 hours at least.


----------



## peepers

Pierre a 4lb. toy walks 2-3 mi/day but those legs really motor when jogging.


----------



## Poodlemama99

I have always had toys. (in fact mine are very small toys, I won't say the words and set off anything here LOL). Anyway, i think alot of it has to do with the individual dog and their breeding. Mine have always been very healthy and hearty, although the energy level varies by dog just as personality does. As long as you get a healthy pup from a reputable breeder size should not be an issue.


----------



## LEUllman

How exercise can a toy (or mini) tolerate? If they're like most, about 150% more than you can! :wink:


----------



## annadee

Thank you everyone for the insight! I am excited, I think I will go with the responsible toy breeder I found nearby. Eee, that much closer to getting my new baby... though it's still far away... so many things I have to deal with first before contacting them, regarding school. I will wait patiently until the time comes, then contact them and hopefully be good enough for their waiting list! Ooo, I've never bought a dog from a responsible breeder that does health clearances, show, etc. I will admit that my first dog Max is a product of a BYB! But now I know the difference... and will probably post many more threads asking for help.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

I agree that each dog is different. I have had three toys, small, medium, and large, and two were/are quite athletic despite weighing 4.5 and 9 lbs. The other one could climb mountains in her peak but became pretty fragile later. So look for a sturdy dog. 

You do need to watch toys extra carefully IMO--e.g., the heat gets to them quicker and they can't handle every climb. My first toy could not walk on hot sidewalks in summer or icy ones in winter-- they obviously caused her pain. I tried taking her jogging with me once and it was way too much for her (and I was a slooow jogger). 

Personally, from what you are saying, I would suggest a small mini. Toys like and indeed need exercise, but there is also a fragility factor that may get in your way. I can see why some breeders prefer to sell their toys to middle-aged and older folks.


----------



## annadee

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> I agree that each dog is different. I have had three toys, small, medium, and large, and two were/are quite athletic despite weighing 4.5 and 9 lbs. The other one could climb mountains in her peak but became pretty fragile later. So look for a sturdy dog.
> 
> You do need to watch toys extra carefully IMO--e.g., the heat gets to them quicker and they can't handle every climb. My first toy could not walk on hot sidewalks in summer or icy ones in winter-- they obviously caused her pain. I tried taking her jogging with me once and it was way too much for her (and I was a slooow jogger).
> 
> Personally, from what you are saying, I would suggest a small mini. Toys like and indeed need exercise, but there is also a fragility factor that may get in your way. I can see why some breeders prefer to sell their toys to middle-aged and older folks.


Thank you for the input. I would prefer a mini, but as I said I found a good toy breeder so just in case nothing else works out, but I will keep looking. I am now looking into expanding my search into the neighboring province of Alberta, as I've realized there really aren't that many mini poodle breeders here at all, but for some reason there's TONS of Standard breeders. I'd love a Standard one day, but for now I want to try a smaller dog after having my big chocolate lab. 

There's also a breeder in Saskatchewan I find to be a responsible, does all necessary and more health testing on all breeding dogs, and has been breeding for over 25 years, so may be worth the $250 or however more it is for shipping a pup. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

One other issue about being careful with toys--mine is never off leash in public and I am super careful around bigger dogs, which is pretty much all dogs. It may be my urban background, but things can get ugly fast and I am not taking any chances with a tiny dog.

OTOH, it is hilarious to watch my toy "herding" our big strong male cat who is twice her size. I love toys and would recommend them to anyone who is up for the extra parenting. These decisions are very stressful but I am sure you will find the right poodle for you.


----------



## Joelly

This maybe irrelevant to you but I thought you might want to know.

I have an oversize toy poodle mix with westie. Charlie is now 4-mos old and 9 lbs but he is still growing. Our vet expect him to be 12 lbs. He loves to run and he runs fast. I walk him daily. In the morning at least a 30-min walk (right after he wakes up), about an hour and a half before dinner and about 30-min walk after dinner and before bed. I let him loose about 30-min in a fenced school yard next door to our apt complex.

He gets very sensitive with the heat so I always walk him before 7am and after 7pm. In the afternoon, he usually just snore in his crate.

Also, he is a finicky eater, I don't know if this is because he is a poodle or because he is mix with westie or because he is a toy. This is one of the two things that bothers me a lot about him. The other thing that bothers me a lot about him is that he is very shy and easily to get nervous and pee a lot when he is nervous. But this can be corrected thru taking obedience class or sign him up in a day care. We're working on it.

Hope this helps. I'm so excited for you!!! Be sure to post pics!!!!


----------



## annadee

Joelly said:


> This maybe irrelevant to you but I thought you might want to know.
> 
> I have an oversize toy poodle mix with westie. Charlie is now 4-mos old and 9 lbs but he is still growing. Our vet expect him to be 12 lbs. He loves to run and he runs fast. I walk him daily. In the morning at least a 30-min walk (right after he wakes up), about an hour and a half before dinner and about 30-min walk after dinner and before bed. I let him loose about 30-min in a fenced school yard next door to our apt complex.
> 
> He gets very sensitive with the heat so I always walk him before 7am and after 7pm. In the afternoon, he usually just snore in his crate.
> 
> Also, he is a finicky eater, I don't know if this is because he is a poodle or because he is mix with westie or because he is a toy. This is one of the two things that bothers me a lot about him. The other thing that bothers me a lot about him is that he is very shy and easily to get nervous and pee a lot when he is nervous. But this can be corrected thru taking obedience class or sign him up in a day care. We're working on it.
> 
> Hope this helps. I'm so excited for you!!! Be sure to post pics!!!!


Thanks, this does help! I'm planning to socialize him very well. In fact, I'm planning to take a semester off school to make sure that he (or she, don't know yet) is trained and socialized well. He'll definitely be around my bf's German Shepherds a lot so hopefully that will get him used to big dogs (and loud noises since German Shepherds are very vocal).

As for food, I'm not sure as to what I want to feed him yet. I was thinking of Acana, but recently they've had a formula change. I'll have to wait and see. I'm even thinking of going raw, but don't know how much toys or minis like that. Max used to be a finicky eater, it is annoying. Now I just mix in yogurt or a bit of canned food (just a tablespoon for taste) and he'll devour it. Hopefully if my poodle is finicky, he'll do the same. But obviously I'll give him less then a tablespoon...


----------



## annadee

Joelly said:


> This maybe irrelevant to you but I thought you might want to know.
> 
> I have an oversize toy poodle mix with westie. Charlie is now 4-mos old and 9 lbs but he is still growing. Our vet expect him to be 12 lbs. *He loves to run and he runs fast. I walk him daily. In the morning at least a 30-min walk (right after he wakes up), about an hour and a half before dinner and about 30-min walk after dinner and before bed. I let him loose about 30-min in a fenced school yard next door to our apt complex.*
> 
> He gets very sensitive with the heat so I always walk him before 7am and after 7pm. In the afternoon, he usually just snore in his crate.
> 
> Also, he is a finicky eater, I don't know if this is because he is a poodle or because he is mix with westie or because he is a toy. This is one of the two things that bothers me a lot about him. The other thing that bothers me a lot about him is that he is very shy and easily to get nervous and pee a lot when he is nervous. But this can be corrected thru taking obedience class or sign him up in a day care. We're working on it.
> 
> Hope this helps. I'm so excited for you!!! Be sure to post pics!!!!


Also, that is exactly how much exercise I had in mind. Back in the day when Max was young, I walked him 30 minutes before school, 60 after, then on weekends we'd go on bike rides, hiking, etc. I want a small dog now because when Max tore his ACL, it was a real problem because he weighs as much as I do... so you can imagine he couldn't go anywhere. Plus our house has lots of stairs... he still isn't 100% to this day.

With a smaller dog, it'd be easier since you could carry them if need be in such cases.


----------



## Joelly

Annadee, I'm sorry about Max, it must be hard for both of you. How old is he? Will he recover totally one day? A toy as a friend will cheer him up. A toy makes this movement which will make you giggle at heart. They are just adorable and cute. 

You're right that with a smaller dog, you can carry him/her when they got tired. I have a sling with me at all times during walking but I rarely use it to carry him. Mostly just carry his water bottle, doggy bag and his stuffed-animal. I pocket his treats for easy access.

I envy you getting a puppy, although Charlie is still a puppy as well but what I envy is your upcoming experience of having a newly toy, it is full of surprises but not all of it is good but with the right tools, you will help your puppy to be more confident and happier.

This is what we bought when we first brought Charlie home, a crate, a bed, bowl for food, bowl for water, wee wee pads (get a good one, not petco brand) and xsmall squeaky stuffed animals. I'm sure your breeder will provide you with the food brand that they use.

Plus, anticipate pees and poos accidents by getting the Zero odor remover from Centinela plus a Viva brand paper towel. This way you won't get frustrated. Also, anticipate a picky eater so you won't get frustrated when he/she doesn't eat. 

These are all from my experience with Charlie. I used to own dog who will devour anything, even the couch. Charlie doesn't like biting/nipping couches or table legs but he loves nipping at our feet. At 8 weeks old, it seems like his nipping felt like it goes on and on and on until he grew out of it now that he is 4 months old but now he loves (with capital letter) to lick you to death if you let him. I remember I told DH that Charlie hasn't nipped our toes anymore now. I hope that nasty habit doesn't resurface. 

Good luck with the new pup and keep us posted. Please2x post pictures when you have them.


----------



## annadee

Joelly said:


> Annadee, I'm sorry about Max, it must be hard for both of you. How old is he? Will he recover totally one day? A toy as a friend will cheer him up. A toy makes this movement which will make you giggle at heart. They are just adorable and cute.
> 
> You're right that with a smaller dog, you can carry him/her when they got tired. I have a sling with me at all times during walking but I rarely use it to carry him. Mostly just carry his water bottle, doggy bag and his stuffed-animal. I pocket his treats for easy access.
> 
> I envy you getting a puppy, although Charlie is still a puppy as well but what I envy is your upcoming experience of having a newly toy, it is full of surprises but not all of it is good but with the right tools, you will help your puppy to be more confident and happier.
> 
> This is what we bought when we first brought Charlie home, a crate, a bed, bowl for food, bowl for water, wee wee pads (get a good one, not petco brand) and xsmall squeaky stuffed animals. I'm sure your breeder will provide you with the food brand that they use.
> 
> Plus, anticipate pees and poos accidents by getting the Zero odor remover from Centinela plus a Viva brand paper towel. This way you won't get frustrated. Also, anticipate a picky eater so you won't get frustrated when he/she doesn't eat.
> 
> These are all from my experience with Charlie. I used to own dog who will devour anything, even the couch. Charlie doesn't like biting/nipping couches or table legs but he loves nipping at our feet. At 8 weeks old, it seems like his nipping felt like it goes on and on and on until he grew out of it now that he is 4 months old but now he loves (with capital letter) to lick you to death if you let him. I remember I told DH that Charlie hasn't nipped our toes anymore now. I hope that nasty habit doesn't resurface.
> 
> Good luck with the new pup and keep us posted. Please2x post pictures when you have them.


He's nine years old, nearing ten. I doubt he'll recover considering he tore his ACL when he was seven so it's been over two years now. 

I had Max since he was a pup, so I remember the horrible puppy stages. My pup will definitely get lots of exercise and training, also planning on enrolling in a puppy class after all his vaccinations are done. I don't know about little dogs, but for big dogs it seems like once they reach 2 years old they get a lot easier to manage in terms of their mischievousness. 

Unfortunately it won' be for another while as I still have some school stuff to sort through, so I'll wait to contact a breeder when I'm ready. I'm trying to get into the mindset of not being disappointed if I have to stay on a wait list for like a year or something... but hopefully won't take that long.


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Have you talked to the breeder yet and told him/her your lifestyle? They may suggest one pup over another knowing you'd like to go hiking and jogging, etc. A small toy probably wouldn't be the right dog for your lifestyle, but a larger one of 9 or 10 lbs would probably do fine keeping up. Good luck.


----------



## Lily's-Mom

_"Unfortunately it won' be for another while as I still have some school stuff to sort through, so I'll wait to contact a breeder when I'm ready. I'm trying to get into the mindset of not being disappointed if I have to stay on a wait list for like a year or something... but hopefully won't take that long." _
Sorry, I didn't see this part of your post. So contacting the breeder now with these details would be premature.


----------



## Joelly

Lily's-Mom said:


> Have you talked to the breeder yet and told him/her your lifestyle? They may suggest one pup over another knowing you'd like to go hiking and jogging, etc. A small toy probably wouldn't be the right dog for your lifestyle, but a larger one of 9 or 10 lbs would probably do fine keeping up. Good luck.


I couldn't agree more with this. Toy poodle can be as small as 2 lbs so it maybe to tiny to go for long walk or hike. I know it will be awhile until you get this puppy so this is just something to think about.


----------



## annadee

Joelly said:


> I couldn't agree more with this. Toy poodle can be as small as 2 lbs so it maybe to tiny to go for long walk or hike. I know it will be awhile until you get this puppy so this is just something to think about.


Ya, this is definitely something I will be asking the breeder.


----------

